# Cover for side view mirror



## Jeff Lampert (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a 2006 Altima 3.5se. The white-painted cover for my right side-view mirror is broken in half. The mirror, housing, and electrical components are fine. The cover normally just snaps onto the housing. Is it possible to get a replacement for the cover without having to purchase the whole assembly, housing, and mirror? And where can I get this? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

they call it a skeleton or whatever ... you can get it by it self at the dealer for about $30-$50 bucks.. good luck


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Try http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...33&make=25&model=Altima&year=2005&catalogid=2. They go painted for about $15. If you can get your dealer to go for that, then just go there. But they do come pre-painted. And it's called the shell.


----------



## Jeff Lampert (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks guys for your replies. LSU, that link looks real promising. Thanks so very much. .. Jeff


----------

